#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Stage Collapse Elton John

## Funmaker

Elton John stage collapses in Mexico injuring three - Yahoo! News

Iemand meer foto's of info?

----------


## jakobjan

Even zoeken op de tube
YouTube - 2010 Elton John Chichen Itzen Concert Stage Collapse

----------


## moderator

Vervelend ongeval, maar geeft wel weer goed weer hoe de verslaggeving kopieert en plakt...
quote uit het eerste artikel: _The stage collapsed when the upper section of an 80-meter-high (262-foot) metal structure came crashing down._

Ergens een nul teveel waardoor de (meer waarschijnlijke) acht meter ineens hoger wordt dan de pyramide links van het podium...

Tis wel raak de laatste tijd!

----------


## renevanh

Zal wel 26,2 foot geweest zijn, da's 8 meter...

----------


## AJB

Vreemde formule inmiddels...

Als economische crisis stijgt, neemt het aantal ongelukken toe... Hmmm... Zou dit iets te maken kunnen hebben met het goedkoop = duurkoop principe? Of doen we weer alsof toeval bestaat?

----------


## rinus bakker

_Nee hoor_
_dit wordt allemaal veroorzaakt door het extremere weer als gevolg van de Global Warming._
_En dat dat geen toeval is, wordt ons dagelijks ingepeperd door de klimafanata's._ 
_Waar zou de mensheid zijn zonder schuldgevoel. Dan waren we allemaal directeur bij Lehman Brothers Bank._

Maar FF alle gekheid op een stokje. 
Een ietwat vreemde constructie is het wel:
de voorste towers hebben 3 sleeveblocks onder elkaar. En veel aan tuien is er niet te zien, wel een fors op en neer wapperend zeil.
En aansluitend op een onderwerp elders op het forum: *wind!*

FF snel rekenen: wat krijgt een (50% open) 'zonnescherm-dakgaas' voor klappen kan geven op een constructie boven een podiumoppervlak van 18x12 m (?) = 216 m2. 
Al doet de wind maar 1/3e van de neerwaartse druk als gevolg van een rare vlaag om die pyramide:* 
0,5 x 0,33 x 216 x 50kg ~ 1,8 ton aan "Gerochel van Wodan" :Stick Out Tongue: 
dat komt dan bij het 
- setje aan lichttrussen én het 
- eigengewicht van dat 'zonnescherm', plus wat de Oosterburen zo mooi beschrijven als 
- "Planenzug" - resulterend in dubbele buiging....
Mogelijk is dat allemaal samen toch FF te veel voor die 18m Pre-rigged (?60x70cm) trussen.
Doet in elk geval denken aan Cancun waar ze (ook) van die waaibomen-eindplaten-truss-met-ingebouwde-ellende hadden gebruikt.

En dan zijn we bij *AJB*:
In Mexico is alles goedkoop, dus dan komt het duurkoop vanzelf wat vaker aan bod, en dat is dan ook geen toeval.

En Theo Toupet+ :Cool: Tulpenbril en de local promotor zullen natuurlijk graag zoveel mogelijk van de worst  :Big Grin:  voor zichzelf willen houden, dus niet al teveel aan 'technische kosten' (of het checken daarvan) willen uitgeven.
We wachten gewoon op de 
1 dode wereld-ster, -politicus of Paus
15 dode techneuten of 
25 man in het publiek tegelijk. 
Misschien dat er dan een wat andere verhouding zal gaan gelden wanneer het om 
'good/safe of cheap' gaat.

----------


## Funmaker

kan je voor deze simpele belg het begrip "Planenzug" eventjes verduidelijken want ik kan er met mijn eigen gekende dialecten niet meteen iets van maken  :Big Grin: 
waarvoor dank!

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat wordt weer een hoop tekst.
Maar denk maar wat er gebeurd als je een plastic zeiltje in een vierkantje van plastic installatiebuis vastzet.
Leg hem horizontaal ondersteun de hoekpunten en laat er wat water oplopen.
Je krijgt kussenvormige vertekening zegt men in de optiek:
De buizen buigen niet alleen door naar beneden, maar ook naar binnen toe omdat het zeil eraan trekt....
Als je een half jaar wacht staat het hopelijk wat uitgebreider en beter uitgelegd met tekeningen enzo op de ARGH website.

----------


## Funmaker

gesnopen (=begrepen) merci  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Wordt er dan geen rekening gehouden met windlast?
Zit er geen veiligheidsfactor 10 in dit soort constructies?
Kan me voorstellen dat dit soort truss constructies niet tegen een orkaan bestand is maar zo aan de helder blauwe lucht te zien lijkt het er niet op dat er sprake was van extreme weersomstandigheden.

----------


## AJB

Meestal zijn de (totale) constructies bestand tegen max. 9Bf. Vanaf 7Bf wordt een evenement doorgans toch afgelast, waarmee het grootste risico (schade aan mensen) verdwijnt. De Gust-speed (windvlagen) zullen echter sterker zijn. Om deze sterktes aan te kunnen, kan een groot podium vaak makkelijk worden gedemonteerd (althans de wind-vangende delen zoals zeilen). Daarnaast is afwatering ook niet geheel onbelangrijk...

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Wordt er dan geen rekening gehouden met windlast?
> 2) Zit er geen veiligheidsfactor 10 in dit soort constructies?



1) Hola señor. 
Aqui Mexico. No lo sé amigo. Arriba arriba hombré. :Confused: 

2) Dream on. 
Dit soort constructie hebben 'we' tot de bouwwerken gerekend, 
en daarin zit (net als in jouw huis, de gymzaal of de vestiging van de ING bank) gewoon een bezwijkfactor van 1,5 op, laat het eens 1,6 zijn.

Alleen de *"TorenVanHoorn"* is sterker. Daarin zit nu *1,7!* 
(want nadat het kalf verdronken was.... mocht het allemaal wel sterker.
En ach wat is nou 40 miljoen Euro? Gewoon geld van de gemeenschap, dus van niemand!?
De provincie Noord-Holland laat meer dan het dubbele verdwijnen op een hebzuchtrekening
en daarover zeurt toch ook niemand meer.....)

Overigens - ga je ook nooit meer vliegen als je weet dat in de burgerluchtvaart ook maar 1,5 wordt gehanteerd?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Was het niet minder dan een maand geleden dat het met Guns 'n' Roses mis ging, ook in Mexico?

Misschien dat ze toch maar eens moeten nadenken over een arbeidsinspectie daar? En dan hopen dat ze niet tijdens hun siesta hoeven te komen opdraven.

----------


## rinus bakker

HoHo,
niet alle LatijnsAmerikaanse landen op 1 hoop gooien hoor.
Dat klinkt als 'alle Aziaten zien eruit als Chinezen'.

Het Axl feestje was in Rio (of Sao Paolo) maar in elk geval Brazilie - daar spreken ze Portugees, en al die andere landen zijn (vooral) Spaans.

En ze hebben in Zuid- en Midden-Amerika echt wel een soort ArbeidsInspectie hoor.
Maar ..... 
- hoeveel mensen en 
- hoe kundig ze zijn en 
- hoe gemotiveerd (fanatiek?) en 
- hoe bureaucratisch en
- hoe onkreukbaar.....
Elk land krijgt de AI die het verdient.
En voor elk land is wel een plaatsje op een wereldranglijst in te vullen 
voor elk van deze bovengenoemde zaken.

----------

